# Non sono sicuro che loro vadano troppo d'accordo.



## Taman

Non sono sicuro *CHE* loro vadano troppo d'accordo.

Perche' "che" e' stato utilizzato in questa frase al posto di* "se"*?


----------



## swindaff

Ciao, guardala così:
Non sono sicuro (del fatto) che loro vadano troppo d'accordo.

(Edit)
Aggiungo:
Non sono sicuro che loro vadano troppo d'accordo = sono abbastanza sicuro del fatto che loro non vadano d'accordo
Se avessi usato "se", avresti espresso un dubbio; il "che" esprime una (quasi) certezza.


----------



## lemure libero

Al.ba said:


> Ciao, guardala così:
> Non sono sicuro (del fatto) che loro vadano troppo d'accordo.
> 
> (Edit)
> Aggiungo:
> Non sono sicuro che loro vadano troppo d'accordo = sono abbastanza sicuro del fatto che loro non vadano d'accordo
> Se avessi usato "se", avresti espresso un dubbio; il "che" esprime una (quasi) certezza.


Approfitto del thread per un quesito. Sarebbe corretto anche: "Non sono sicuro se loro vadano troppo d'accordo"?  Perché a me, usando "se", viene da formulare: "Non so se loro vanno troppo d'accordo". 
Già grazie


----------



## swindaff

lemure libero said:


> Approfitto del thread per un quesito. Sarebbe corretto anche: "Non sono sicuro se loro vadano troppo d'accordo"?  Perché a me, usando "se", viene da formulare: "Non so se loro vanno troppo d'accordo".
> Già grazie


No, a me non suona. Nella mia precedente risposta volevo solo far notare la differenza tra "che" e "se".
Io direi: "non so vadano così/tanto d'accordo".


----------



## lemure libero

Grazie. Ammetto la mia lacuna, ma "se" è semre ammesso con il condizionale?


----------



## swindaff

lemure libero said:


> Grazie. Ammetto la mia lacuna, ma "se" è semre ammesso con il condizionale?


Intendi congiuntivo?


----------



## lemure libero

Si, chiedo scusa


----------



## swindaff

lemure libero said:


> Si, chiedo scusa


Non preoccuparti!
Così su due piedi ti direi di sì, ma non ne sarei troppo sicura (--> non sono troppo sicura che si possa usare  ) perché avrei bisogno di qualche esempio concreto...


----------



## Mary49

www.accademiadellacrusca.it :: Mostra argomento - Sono sicuro + congiuntivo 
"Cara Lettrice, i nostri scrittori, dal Dugento al Novecento, non hanno mai usato il congiuntivo in dipendenza da sono certo/convinto/sicuro che (non preceduto da negazione), e questo perché tali espressioni esprimono certezza — sebbene quella, soggettiva, del parlante —, che viene espressa dall'indicativo:
«“Io sono certo” esclamò “sono certo che in tale aspetto ella apparve a Paolo mentre colui cercava dentro di sé l'imagine della Regina trionfale.”» (D'Annunzio, Il fuoco)
«Sono convinto che non c'è altra realtà fuori delle illusioni che il sentimento crea.» (Pirandello, Candelora)
«Almeno sono sicuro che questo è il vero sistema per ridare importanza ad un passato che piú non duole e far andare via piú rapido il presente uggioso.» (Svevo, La coscienza di Zeno).
Se, invece, si usano tali espressioni nella forma negativa, avremo ovviamente il congiuntivo, poiché esprimiamo allora incertezza (sempre quella, soggettiva, del parlante): «Non sono sicuro che sia vero».
...
La scelta tra congiuntivo e indicativo non è sempre facile, anzi, in certi casi è molto complessa: non dipende soltanto dal registro (come può essere in certi casi), ma anche dalla semantica (dall'intenzione del parlante) e — come mi ha fatto notare Infarinato nella nostra corrispondenza privata — da cristallizzazioni dell'uso derivabili, in certi casi, da analogie.
Resto del parere che, nella forma affermativa, al presente, con «sono certo/convinto/sicuro» sia preferibile l'indicativo. Tuttavia, già le forme interrogativa e negativa richiedono normalmente il congiuntivo: «Sei sicuro che sia vero?» «Non sono sicuro che sia vero.»
D'altra parte, se volgiamo il costrutto al passato, torna valido il congiuntivo, quando si esprime la controfattualità: «Ero sicuro che il libro fosse sul tavolo» (mentre evidentemente era altrove).
Diverso da: «In quel preciso momento ero sicuro che Lucia mi amava», che esprimerebbe la certezza d'un sentimento in un dato momento, senza «il senno di poi».
In realtà, la grammatica stessa non è in grado di dare delle regole precise e valide sempre. Le regole, bisogna conoscerle, ma è il pensiero del locutore a decidere, nel rispetto delle possibilità ammissibili, se usare l'uno o l'altro modo. E tale scelta deve, a parer mio, essere frutto anche di grande dimestichezza coi nostri classici: la buona lettura forma e guida l'orecchio".


----------



## lemure libero

"Se loro vadano troppo d'accordo non sono sicuro/ non sarei sicuro", "non sono sicuro se sia acqua o vino", sono tipi di costruzione che mi sembrano in uso. Non sono nelle mie corde, ma sono anche scorretti? Capisco che equivarrebbero all'elisione del congiuntivo "che" e l'adozione del "se" a indicare i termini alternativi sui quali ricade l'incertezza di una scelta. In verità, a sprazzi mi sembrano corretti, mi manca conoscere se sono ammessi in base al registro, sono ammessi sempre o non lo sono mai.
P.s. Ovvio che poi ognuno scrive come vuole.


----------



## bearded

L'argomento è già stato discusso a lungo nel forum.
Vedere ad es. Ero sicuro che Chiara era/fosse sincera (specialmente #9 e seguenti).


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> L'argomento è già stato discusso a lungo nel forum.
> Vedere ad es. Ero sicuro che Chiara era/fosse sincera (specialmente #9 e seguenti).


Scusa ma il mio quesito, e in vero anche quello di Taman, non è propriamente questo.


----------



## bearded

Oops… Hai ragione.  Il mio link riguarda solo il quesito 'indicativo o congiuntivo dopo _essere sicuro che'._
Spero che possa comunque essere d'interesse, anche se non contempla l'alternativa con 'se'.


----------



## lorenzos

lemure libero said:


> mi sembrano corretti, mi manca conoscere se sono ammessi in base al registro, sono ammessi sempre o non lo sono mai.


Qualche (rara) attestazione di "_non sono sicuro/certo/convinto se sia_" in Google libri si trova; io lo userei tranquillamente.


----------



## swindaff

lemure libero said:


> "Se loro vadano troppo d'accordo non sono sicuro/ non sarei sicuro", "non sono sicuro se sia acqua o vino", sono tipi di costruzione che mi sembrano in uso. Non sono nelle mie corde, ma sono anche scorretti? Capisco che equivarrebbero all'elisione del congiuntivo "che" e l'adozione del "se" a indicare i termini alternativi sui quali ricade l'incertezza di una scelta. In verità, a sprazzi mi sembrano corretti, mi manca conoscere se sono ammessi in base al registro, sono ammessi sempre o non lo sono mai.
> P.s. Ovvio che poi ognuno scrive come vuole.


Io direi: se loro vadano troppo d'accordo, non ne sono così sicuro (ma ti confesso che non mi sembra molto bello). Grammaticalmente penso che siano corretti, ma non lo direi in un contesto molto formale, per esempio.


----------



## lemure libero

Ho capito grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

Mary49 said:


> ....  i nostri scrittori, dal Dugento al Novecento, non hanno mai usato il congiuntivo in dipendenza da sono certo/convinto/sicuro che (non preceduto da negazione), e questo perché tali espressioni esprimono certezza — sebbene quella, soggettiva, del parlante —, che viene espressa dall'indicativo ....
> Se, invece, si usano tali espressioni nella forma negativa, avremo ovviamente il congiuntivo, poiché esprimiamo allora incertezza (sempre quella, soggettiva, del parlante): «Non sono sicuro che sia vero».....


Ciao Mary49. Infatti, così mi pare logico anche a me (il che non è importatnte, ovviamente ). Se non mi sbaglio, in spagnolo vale questa "logica" anche oggidì.

Grazie per questa informazione che è una novità per me .


----------



## bearded

Taman said:


> Non sono sicuro *CHE* loro vadano troppo d'accordo.
> Perche' "che" e' stato utilizzato in questa frase al posto di* "se"*?


Io la metterei così:
Secondo me dopo_ non sono sicuro_ il 'se' è più adatto se  vengono espresse due alternative: non sono sicuro* se* si tratti di x *o* di y.
Quando invece si vuol esprimere il dubbio solo su una cosa, è (stilisticamente) più adatto 'che'.
Per me la frase OP con 'che' è corretta al 100% sia grammaticalmente che stilisticamente (unica obiezione: io metterei 'tanto' al posto di 'troppo').
È inesatta invece la domanda ''utilizzato al posto di se'' come se esistesse una regola al riguardo.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Secondo me dopo_ non sono sicuro_ il 'se' è più adatto se vengono espresse due alternative: non sono sicuro* se* si tratti di x *o* di y.


Ma Bearded, due alternative  si possono considerare sempre presenti sottintendendo "_o no_"!  
_- Non sono sicuro se loro vadano d'accordo (o no)._​_- Non sono troppo sicura se si possa usare (o no)._​


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ma Bearded, due alternative  si possono considerare sempre presenti sottintendendo "_o no_"!
> _- Non sono sicuro se loro vadano d'accordo (o no)._​_- Non sono troppo sicura se si possa usare (o no)._​


Secondo me non si può sottintendere. Se si esprimono due opzioni va bene l'interrogativa indiretta, altrimenti va bene la completiva.
Es
Non sono sicuro se vadano/vanno  d'accordo o facciano/fanno finta.
Non sono sicuro che vadano d'accordo. Per me fanno finta.
Quello che vorrei evidenziare è che con l'interrogativa  indiretta con "se" prevale il dubbio mentre con la completiva con "che" prevale l'espressione di un'opinione.


----------



## lemure libero

lorenzos said:


> Ma Bearded, due alternative  si possono considerare sempre presenti sottintendendo "_o no_"!
> _- Non sono sicuro se loro vadano d'accordo (o no)._​_- Non sono troppo sicura se si possa usare (o no)._​


Sono d'accordo, anche per me la seconda alternativa è implicita e non trovi che come suggerisce Al.ba, le frasi col "se",  grammaticalmente sentano il bisogno del pronome "ne". Lo chiedo solo per capire, vedo che sarebbero solo scomode.
_Se loro vadano d'accordo non ne sono sicuro_

(risposta incrociata)


----------



## francisgranada

Nel momento quando dico "Non sono sicuro ...", di fatto tutte le possibilità sono aperte (per dire cosi) ....

Comunque, la parola "che" tende a riferirsi direttamente a quello che è stato detto prima oppure a quello che viene detto dopo.  Quindi, nel caso di "Non sono sicuro *CHE* loro vadano troppo d'accordo" si esprime un certo dubbio nel senso che forse non  sia così come aspetterei, come suppongo,  come penso, ecc. ....

Invece, nel caso di "Non sono sicuro *SE* loro vadano troppo d'accordo"  si tratta di un dubbio che esprime la mia incertezza per quanto riguarda la possibilità che loro siano capaci di mettersi d''accordo .....

Non so se  io sia riuscito a spiegarmi .... Insomma, ammetto che non in tutti i casi sia rilevante questa differenza, ma in alcuni casi/situazioni direi di sì ....

(Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con Bearded 18#)


----------



## lemure libero

Pietruzzo said:


> Secondo me non si può sottintendere. Se si esprimono due opzioni va bene l'interrogativa indiretta, altrimenti va bene la completiva.
> Es
> Non sono sicuro se vadano/vanno  d'accordo o facciano/fanno finta.
> Non sono sicuro che vadano d'accordo. Per me fanno finta.
> Quello che vorrei evidenziare è che con l'interrogativa  indiretta con "se" prevale il dubbio mentre con la completiva con "che" prevale l'espressione di un'opinione.


Chiedo scusa, non ho dei riferimenti, mi sono solo posto delle domande e vedo che in ogni caso il "se" implica un'alternativa, ipotetica o reale. Condivido il resto.



francisgranada said:


> Nel momento quando dico "Non sono sicuro ...", di fatto tutte le possibilità sono aperte (per dire cosi) ....
> 
> Comunque, la parola "che" tende a riferirsi direttamente a quello che è stato detto prima oppure a quello che viene detto dopo.  Quindi, nel caso di "Non sono sicuro *CHE* loro vadano troppo d'accordo" si esprime un certo dubbio nel senso che forse non  sia così come aspetterei, come suppongo,  come penso, ecc. ....
> 
> Invece, nel caso di "Non sono sicuro *SE* loro vadano troppo d'accordo"  si tratta di un dubbio che esprime la mia incertezza per quanto riguarda la possibilità che loro siano capaci di mettersi d''accordo .....
> 
> Non so se  io sia riuscito a spiegarmi .... Insomma, ammetto che non in tutti i casi sia rilevante questa differenza, ma in alcuni casi/situazioni direi di sì ....
> 
> (Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con Bearded 18#)


Sicuramente vi sono potenzialità diverse nei due congiuntivi e Pietruzzo ha confermato la tua supposizione ma, come altri casi, costituiscono una generica opportunità di alternanza.


----------



## lorenzos

lemure libero said:


> Sono d'accordo, anche per me la seconda alternativa è implicita e non trovi che come suggerisce Al.ba, le frasi col "se", grammaticalmente sentano il bisogno del pronome "ne". Lo chiedo solo per capire, vedo che sarebbero solo scomode.
> _Se loro vadano d'accordo non ne sono sicuro_


Ma così hai cambiato la dislocazione, potresti anche dire:
_Che loro vadano d'accordo non ne sono sicuro._


Pietruzzo said:


> Quello che vorrei evidenziare è che con l'interrogativa indiretta con "se" prevale il dubbio mentre con la completiva con "che" prevale l'espressione di un'opinione.


Cioè opini di avere dei dubbi  , direi che alla fin fine il risultato non cambia.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Ma Bearded, due alternative si possono considerare sempre presenti sottintendendo "_o no_"!


Io ho scritto ''se due alternative _vengono espresse_''.  Se non vengono espresse, ma solo sottintese, stilisticamente (per me) il 'se' è meno adatto.
(( A questa stregua, lorenzos,  si può sottintendere qualunque cosa per ottenere frasi modificate a proprio piacimento..))  




lemure libero said:


> non trovi che come suggerisce Al.ba, le frasi col "se", grammaticalmente sentano il bisogno del pronome "ne". Lo chiedo solo per capire...
> _Se loro vadano d'accordo non ne sono sicuro_


Anche qui non si tratta di regole tassative, ma solo di stile.  Sia che le frasi della subordinata siano introdotte da 'che' oppure da 'se', quel _ne _non fa che anticipare il contenuto della subordinata stessa (di che cosa non sono sicuro? non sono sicuro che/se..) e dunque stilisticamente è superfluo perché quel contenuto è già espresso. Grammaticalmente comunque è ammesso (analogamente a frasi del tipo ''questo non lo so'').
Ovviamente quel 'ne' diventa obbligatorio nel caso in cui la subordinata non ci sia: ''(sai se vanno d'accordo?)  Non ne sono sicuro''.


----------



## swindaff

bearded said:


> Anche qui non si tratta di regole tassative, ma solo di stile.  Sia che le frasi della subordinata siano introdotte da 'che' oppure da 'se', quel _ne _non fa che anticipare il contenuto della subordinata stessa (di che cosa non sono sicuro? non sono sicuro che/se..) e dunque stilisticamente è superfluo perché quel contenuto è già espresso. Grammaticalmente comunque è ammesso (analogamente a frasi del tipo ''questo non lo so'').
> Ovviamente quel 'ne' diventa obbligatorio nel caso in cui la subordinata non ci sia: ''(sai se vanno d'accordo?)  Non ne sono sicuro''.


In realtà non la definirei una scelta stilistica. Tecnicamente, con la dislocazione a sinistra, la ripresa anaforica è preferibile se non addirittura obbligatoria, dipende dai casi. Mi rendo conto, però,  che ci troviamo in un'area ricca di sfumature


----------



## bearded

Al.ba said:


> In realtà non la definirei una scelta stilistica. Tecnicamente, con la dislocazione a sinistra, la ripresa anaforica è preferibile se non addirittura obbligatoria, dipende dai casi. Mi rendo conto, però,  che ci troviamo in un'area ricca di sfumature


Non sono sicuro (!) che/se la ripresa anaforica sia necessaria anche quando a essere dislocata a sinistra è un'intera proposizione.  Puoi confermarlo citando qualche norma o esempio autorevole?


----------



## swindaff

bearded said:


> Non sono sicuro (!) che/se la ripresa anaforica sia necessaria anche quando a essere dislocata a sinistra è un'intera proposizione.  Puoi confermarlo citando qualche norma o esempio autorevole?


Esame di linguistica italiana dello scorso anno😅
Quanto segue è preso dal sito treccani (chiedo scusa, ma il manuale non ce l'ho sotto mano):

Nel caso di anticipazione di un’intera frase, come in (13), o del partitivo (14), la ripresa è invece obbligatoria. Infatti senza di essa le frasi risultano inaccettabili:

(13) *[che saremmo arrivati in ritardo] avevo già capito

(14) *di canzoni italiane conosco poche


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Cioè opini di avere dei dubbi  , direi che alla fin fine il risultato non cambia.


Per me cambia perchè le sfumature possono rendere o meno accettabile una frase al mio orecchio. In particolare io direi:
Non sono sicuro che vadano d'accordo.
Non sono sicuro se vanno d'accordo o no.
Direi invece:
Non so se vanno d'accordo.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Direi invece:
> Non so se vanno/*vadano* d'accordo.


Anch'io.


----------



## bearded

Al.ba said:


> Nel caso di anticipazione di un’intera frase….. o del partitivo …. la ripresa è invece obbligatoria.


Ti ringrazio di avere citato questa norma.  Allora forse la mia perplessità grammatical/stilistica dipende proprio dal 'ne' in quanto pronome di ripresa.  In altre parole, mentre _Questo* lo* voglio subito _suona benissimo, invece il 'ne' in _Di questo  _*ne*_ sono convinto _suona al mio orecchio come un'indebita ripetizione.  Forse il mio orecchio è fallace..


----------



## swindaff

bearded said:


> Ti ringrazio di avere citato questa norma.  Allora forse la mia perplessità grammatical/stilistica dipende proprio dal 'ne' in quanto pronome di ripresa.  In altre parole, mentre _Questo* lo* voglio subito _suona benissimo, invece il 'ne' in _Di questo  _*ne*_ sono convinto _suona al mio orecchio come un'indebita ripetizione.  Forse il mio orecchio è fallace..


Capisco cosa intendi, anche a me, prima di studiare per davvero queste cose, sembrava strano e non riuscivo a individuare il confine tra norma e preferenza personale...


----------



## bearded

Al.ba said:


> Capisco cosa intendi, anche a me, prima di studiare per davvero queste cose, sembrava strano e non riuscivo a individuare il confine tra norma e preferenza personale...


Il  problema è che anch'io queste cose le ho studiate per davvero: però da allora sono passati svariati decenni..


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded quando non si tratta di un complemento oggetto la ripresa pronominale è facoltativa, perciò "_Di questo sono convinto_" va benissimo.
(diversamente da "_Di questo formaggio ne voglio due etti_", dove non si può omettere)


----------



## swindaff

Per chi avesse voglia di approfondire la questione: 
pronomi di ripresa in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"


----------

